
Librem 5 June Software Update - kgwxd
https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-june-software-update/
======
whalabi
Really impressive what's been accomplished by purism.

And in such short time!

Imagine if there was a viable free software choice on mobile, and as much
choice in distros.

Not gonna lie, little worried about the hardware though

------
ncmncm
Looks like lots of good progress. But who says we don't want the date on the
lock screen, and what are they smoking?

Is this one of those Gnome-esque "light and uncluttered" fetishes? 'Cause one
thing real people want in a phone is usefulness. You know the date, sometimes
we need to know it. Keeping it secret is just rude.

